# Gmail for Australia?



## Elite

Does anyone know when Gmail will be fully released (not BETA) and when/if it will be available as gmail.com.*au* for the Aussies?
I've had a look at: www.gmail.com.au but it says: Coming Soon!


----------



## lee101

Can't you just sign up with the standard gmail - www.gmail.com  with a @gmail.com email address, if you want an invite pnm me with your email address and i will be happy to send you one


----------



## Geoff

I would do what lee said, although you cant go to www.gmail.com and sign up, but he said that he would invite you.  Whats the difference in the australia version?  you obviously speak are dialect, so it shouldnt really be a problem.


----------



## lee101

Also the www.gmail.com.au doesn't look legit to me, as it doesn't seem to have any official google stuff on it, logo etc. i always thought that it was just gmail.com for the whole world


----------



## Geoff

ya, i didnt actually look at that site before, but i just did, and its deffinetly not google gmail, they would have the google logo.  And i googled for Gmail and Australia and there were no links to that site, and there is no http://gmail.google.com.au, so most likely it is a fake site.


----------



## diduknowthat

i think google is for the whole world. Cause when i was in china they didn't have google.com.cn they just used google but in chinese.


----------



## ian

gmail.com.au doesnt appear to be owned by google, looks like someone else owns it.
In fact for quite some time, google, didnt even own google.com.au, an australian hosting company I think used to own it and point it to their site. I know because I use to go there by mistake a lot.


----------



## smole

i think it's no need to eastablish a google mail site in a specifically country but deploying a mail server in every country since deploying mail server near you will make you get hight speed to connect to gmail


----------



## Geoff

not that an addition 30kbps will make a difference when recievieving text messages.


----------



## b3n

" PLEASE NOTE THAT GMAIL.COM.AU IS NOT IN ANYWAY CONNECTED TO GOOGLE OR THE GOOGLE PRODUCT GMAIL. " - www.gmail.com.au


----------



## OS Dragon

www.gmail.com.au doesn't seem to be connected to google at all. I mean the Gmail logo isn't even on the page and which seems to be the case for www.gmail.co.uk/ too. I the that gmail is only available at www.gmail.com


----------

